# Nor'Sea 27 - aft cabin useful?



## GregX999 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been looking at cruising sailboats in the 27'-29' range and the Nor'Sea 27 is one of the ones at the top of my list due to it's reputation as blue-water boat (and also its looks - gotta love the lapstrake!).

But... I just can't figure out why the aft-cabin model is so much more prevalent/in-demand. Especially for liveaboards. It seems it'd be difficult to keep cool in hot weather or warm in cool/cold weather. And while good for the off-watch person to sleep in during a crossing, using it for sleeping while at anchor or dock would mean you can't see what's going on in the main cabin or easily access anything therein.

Any owners on here? I think I must just be missing something. Can someone please enlighten me!! 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Greg, two things I don't like about the Nor'Sea 27: The aft cabin will be a sauna if you sail in southern waters (and the closer you sleep to the centerline of the boat, the more comfortable you will be at sea) and the aft cabin turns it into a center cockpit boat and a 27 is way to short to be center cockpit, your perspective and view of your sails will be off and it will be a wetter boat in a seaway.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

When cruising, we used our aft cabin pretty much for storage. Extra sail, jerry jugs, fenders, etc. At anchor, it was sometimes use for guest berthing. 
It was a bit of an inconvenience to have to empty the cabin out to work on the engine.

The boat is actually a dry boat. The lapstrakes help in that regard. 
One problem is that the cockpit seats were not made with drains. They need them. Water that comes aboard will sometimes flow back along the side deck and stay on the lee side cockpit seat. 

I don't really know what the previous poster means about not being able to see the sails. Never was or is a problem that I can recall.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

knothead said:


> I don't really know what the previous poster means about not being able to see the sails. Never was or is a problem that I can recall.


What I meant by that is, the farther back in the boat you are, the more comprehensive your field of vision for the entire boat becomes. i.e. In the Nor'Sea 27, the cockpit is down, as in an aft cockpit boat, but that gives you have an obscured view of the stern - and easily can you tweak your self steering vane (if you have one)?
Plus, the Nor'Sea aft cockpit is a much prettier boat!!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I was wondering how useful it is as well. They sure are nice looking! I posted a picture the other day to ask what it was. Saw it on the Hudson River.


----------



## Michaeledward (Dec 22, 2011)

I am 25 and I own a norsea 27 without the aft cabin. I have never sailed sailed a norsea with an aft cabin. Therefore I will share my experience with my boat and maybe help to understand the benefit of both. 

The nor sea is relatively small compared to many yachts, I would say that it can comfortably seat seat around 4 people. I felt like the aft cabin removed the captain to much from his guests and also removes a lot of seating area for people. 

As a young man in a modern day, sailing for me is a return to the root, the aft cabin seemed to posh and comfortable. When I sail I feel I need the wind in my face etc. 

The benefit I see in an aft cabin is the ability to build an actual pilot compartment. On my boat I have to have a crew member hold the tiller why I run below to check on charts depth gps etc. it would be nice to have that all in the pilot compartment protected from the weather. Also, I wouldn't take the nor sea that far north. The cold weather and ice cold water would make it unbearable. 

Personally, the nor sea 27 to me speaks to me of an old sailing tradition. It's already a smaller boat. Not worth shrinking it down with a small pilot compartment.


----------



## Drummer Buoy (Apr 8, 2012)

I could not disagree more with the assessment of the usefulness of the aft cabin on the NorSea.
We find the cabin most useful in all conditions. 

We live aboard full time and on a boat as small as this, we find it helpful to have several options to get away and be alone from time to time. This really opens up the boat for us. 
On a passage, most of the time the off watch sleeps aft--this gives the watch free run of the boat--lights,radios, eating, reading etc---while not disturbing the off watch.

We feel strongly that on a passage, adequate rest is of paramount importance and with this set up we usually arrive rested and ready to go.

30 days at sea with two people in one cabin can get really old---it's nice to have a place to go.

There are a few times we must "abandon" the aft cabin----like REALLY bad weather--- and very fast downwind runs----being so far aft on a fast run is like sleeping at then end of "crack the whip" but to windward---very nice indeed---rather than trying to sleep in a forepeak(like sleeping at then end of a diving board.

We do have a "proper sea berth" amidships for when the going gets really rough--this--as stated above is close to the center of the boat where there is the lest motion.

After years of sailing this configuration i would never have anything other than a double ender/center cockpit-aft cabin/outboard rudder design.

I would be lying if i said I have never wanted a larger boat but over the last 33 years I have not found anything that will give me what I now have except a bit more elbow room for a rainy day and some extra water line(yeah--that would be nice). What I would lose in time and money are not worth the effort.

All of this of course is pure personal choice but I feel duty bound to present the "other point of view."
Cheers
Ed


----------



## davico (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi
you posted about your experience on the Nor'Sea and the inconvenience working on the engine?
I am very interested on purchasing one and the only reason did not write the check was indeed the access to the engine,the front is fine,but cannot imagine how can I change the fuel filter on the engine and then bleed it pumping the level on the mechanical pump.
How did you do it?
thanks


----------



## David Edward (Aug 19, 2018)

.


----------

